# Owners Manual



## toms300zx (Nov 7, 2003)

My 1990 Z (N/A auto) did not come with an owners manual. Any ideas on how to get one?


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

toms300zx said:


> My 1990 Z (N/A auto) did not come with an owners manual. Any ideas on how to get one?


Dealership or Ebay?


----------



## toms300zx (Nov 7, 2003)

Tried that to both.
Dealer: Can get a photo copy for $35
Ebay: Can get a manual for a 1938 Packard, but not my Z !


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

toms300zx said:


> Tried that to both.
> Dealer: Can get a photo copy for $35
> Ebay: Can get a manual for a 1938 Packard, but not my Z !


It sounds like they are out of cirulations and your best bet is trying a junk yard and checking with ebay on the owners manual. You also might want to post in the wanted section of this forum. Good luck!


----------

